# adding spring to struts2 - Spring2



## k_ocel (15. Mai 2009)

hallo leute, 
ich habe eine web app projekt!
spring 2.5.3
(spring-web, spring-jdbc, spring-tx, spring-mock, spring-orm, spring-beans, spring-core, spring-context), struts2 2.1.6, jboss-5.0.1.

applicationContext.xml
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<beans xmlns="http://www.springframework.org/schema/beans" default-autowire="autodetect"
	xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:aop="http://www.springframework.org/schema/aop"
	xmlns:tx="http://www.springframework.org/schema/tx"
	xsi:schemaLocation="
Index of /schema/beans http://www.springframework.org/schema/beans/spring-beans-2.0.xsd
Index of /schema/tx http://www.springframework.org/schema/tx/spring-tx-2.0.xsd
Index of /schema/aop http://www.springframework.org/schema/aop/spring-aop-2.0.xsd">



	<bean id="webStoreLogin"
		class="org.springframework.ejb.access.LocalStatelessSessionProxyFactoryBean">
		<property name="jndiName" value="GamigoWebStore/WebStoreLogin/local" />
		<property name="businessInterface" value="de.gamigo.services.domain.IWebStoreLogin" />
	</bean>

	<bean id="loginAction" 
			class="de.gamigo.webStore.store.presentation.struts.LoginAction" scope="prototype">
<!--		<property name="webStoreLogin" ref="webStoreLogin" />-->
			<constructor-arg ref="webStoreLogin"/>
	</bean>
</beans>[/XML]
struts.xml
[XML]<struts>

	<constant name="struts.objectFactory" value="spring" />
<!--	<constant name="struts.objectFactory" value="org.apache.struts2.spring.StrutsSpringObjectFactory" />-->
	<constant name="struts.objectFactory.spring.autoWire" value="name" />
	<constant name="struts.devMode" value="false" />
	<constant name="struts.configuration.xml.reload" value="false" />
	<constant name="struts.custom.i18n.resources" value="ApplicationResources" />
    <constant name="struts.i18n.encoding" value="UTF-8"/>
    <constant name="struts.i18n.reload" value="false"/>


	<!-- Configuration for the default package. -->
	<package name="" extends="struts-default">

		<!-- Default interceptor stack. -->
		<default-interceptor-ref name="paramsPrepareParamsStack" />

		<global-results>
			<result name="error">/WEB_INF/jsp/error.jsp</result>
		</global-results>

		<!-- m.kemal struts config begin -->
		<action name="index" class="loginAction">
			<result>/WEB-INF/jsp/login.jsp</result>
			<result name="success">/WEB-INF/jsp/home.jsp</result>
            <result name="error">/WEB-INF/jsp/login.jsp </result>
            <result name="AGB">/WEB-INF/jsp/acceptAGB.jsp </result>
		</action>[/XML]
web.xml
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee" xmlns:web="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd"
	id="WebApp_ID" version="2.5">
	<display-name>GamigoWebStore</display-name>
	<context-param>
		<param-name>contextConfigLocation</param-name>
		<param-value>
            classpath*:applicationContext*.xml
        </param-value>
	</context-param>
	<listener>
		<listener-class>org.springframework.web.context.request.RequestContextListener</listener-class>
	</listener>
	<listener>
		<listener-class>org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoaderListener</listener-class>
	</listener>

	<filter>
		<filter-name>struts</filter-name>
		<filter-class>org.apache.struts2.dispatcher.FilterDispatcher</filter-class>
	</filter>
	<filter-mapping>
		<filter-name>struts</filter-name>
		<url-pattern>/*</url-pattern>
	</filter-mapping>[/XML]
LoginAction
	
	
	
	





```
public class LoginAction extends ActionSupport {
.
.
.
public String execute() {
```


und dann habe ich folgende fehler meldung.
Exeption

```
Unable to instantiate Action, loginAction,  defined for 'index' in namespace '/'loginAction from BaseClassLoader@147f75{VFSClassLoaderPolicy@1bc12c9{name=vfszip:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/
```


----------



## maki (15. Mai 2009)

Ist das alles an Fehlermeldungen die du bekommst?

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## k_ocel (15. Mai 2009)

type Exception report

message

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception

java.lang.NullPointerException
	de.gamigo.webStore.store.presentation.struts.LoginAction.execute(LoginAction.java:88)
	sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invokeAction(DefaultActionInvocation.java:440)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invokeActionOnly(DefaultActionInvocation.java:279)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:242)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.DefaultWorkflowInterceptor.doIntercept(DefaultWorkflowInterceptor.java:163)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.MethodFilterInterceptor.intercept(MethodFilterInterceptor.java:87)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.validator.ValidationInterceptor.doIntercept(ValidationInterceptor.java:249)
	org.apache.struts2.interceptor.validation.AnnotationValidationInterceptor.doIntercept(AnnotationValidationInterceptor.java:68)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.MethodFilterInterceptor.intercept(MethodFilterInterceptor.java:87)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.ConversionErrorInterceptor.intercept(ConversionErrorInterceptor.java:122)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.ParametersInterceptor.doIntercept(ParametersInterceptor.java:195)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.MethodFilterInterceptor.intercept(MethodFilterInterceptor.java:87)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.ParametersInterceptor.doIntercept(ParametersInterceptor.java:195)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.MethodFilterInterceptor.intercept(MethodFilterInterceptor.java:87)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.StaticParametersInterceptor.intercept(StaticParametersInterceptor.java:148)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	org.apache.struts2.interceptor.CheckboxInterceptor.intercept(CheckboxInterceptor.java:93)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	org.apache.struts2.interceptor.FileUploadInterceptor.intercept(FileUploadInterceptor.java:235)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.ModelDrivenInterceptor.intercept(ModelDrivenInterceptor.java:89)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.ChainingInterceptor.intercept(ChainingInterceptor.java:126)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.PrepareInterceptor.doIntercept(PrepareInterceptor.java:138)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.MethodFilterInterceptor.intercept(MethodFilterInterceptor.java:87)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	org.apache.struts2.interceptor.ServletConfigInterceptor.intercept(ServletConfigInterceptor.java:164)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.ParametersInterceptor.doIntercept(ParametersInterceptor.java:195)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.MethodFilterInterceptor.intercept(MethodFilterInterceptor.java:87)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.I18nInterceptor.intercept(I18nInterceptor.java:148)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.AliasInterceptor.intercept(AliasInterceptor.java:128)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.ExceptionMappingInterceptor.intercept(ExceptionMappingInterceptor.java:176)
	com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:236)
	org.apache.struts2.impl.StrutsActionProxy.execute(StrutsActionProxy.java:52)
	org.apache.struts2.dispatcher.Dispatcher.serviceAction(Dispatcher.java:468)
	org.apache.struts2.dispatcher.FilterDispatcher.doFilter(FilterDispatcher.java:395)
	org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:96)

note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the JBoss Web/2.1.2.GA logs.


----------



## k_ocel (15. Mai 2009)

hier ist die richtige... 

```
Unable to instantiate Action, loginAction,  defined for 'index' in namespace '/'loginAction from [email]BaseClassLoader@16382bc{VFSClassLoaderPolicy@1c0974{name=vfszip:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war[/email]/ domain=ClassLoaderDomain@1fffd9d{name=vfszip:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/ parentPolicy=AFTER_BUT_JAVA_BEFORE parent=BaseClassLoader@1741b55{vfszip:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/}} roots=[ZipEntryHandler@11588100[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/classes context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/classes], [email]DelegatingHandler@11287643[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/activation-1.1.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/activation-1.1.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@28221872[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/aopalliance-1.0.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/aopalliance-1.0.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@33114745[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/commons-beanutils-20030211.134440.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/commons-beanutils-20030211.134440.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@25722927[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/commons-dbcp-1.2.2.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/commons-dbcp-1.2.2.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@9939230[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/commons-fileupload-1.2.1.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/commons-fileupload-1.2.1.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@14678817[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/commons-io-1.3.2.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/commons-io-1.3.2.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@14708076[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/commons-logging-1.1.1.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/commons-logging-1.1.1.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@3132903[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/commons-pool-1.3.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/commons-pool-1.3.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@7798775[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/datedFileAppender-1.0.3.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/datedFileAppender-1.0.3.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@10413224[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/freemarker-2.3.13.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/freemarker-2.3.13.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@28701372[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/log4j-1.2.14.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/log4j-1.2.14.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@5461541[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/mail-1.4.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/mail-1.4.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@20748372[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/ognl-2.6.11.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/ognl-2.6.11.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@20236799[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-beans-2.5.3.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-beans-2.5.3.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@12171329[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-context-2.5.3.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-context-2.5.3.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@15723307[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-core-2.5.3.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-core-2.5.3.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@20471498[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-jdbc-2.5.3.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-jdbc-2.5.3.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@30878113[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-mock-2.0.3.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-mock-2.0.3.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@15611675[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-orm-2.5.3.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-orm-2.5.3.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@23325917[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-test-2.5.6.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-test-2.5.6.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@22265761[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-tx-2.5.3.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-tx-2.5.3.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@21623313[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-web-2.5.3.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/spring-web-2.5.3.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@28536330[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/struts2-core-2.1.6.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/struts2-core-2.1.6.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@16613512[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/struts2-dojo-plugin-2.1.2.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/struts2-dojo-plugin-2.1.2.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@16870005[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/struts2-spring-plugin-2.1.2.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/struts2-spring-plugin-2.1.2.jar], [email]DelegatingHandler@32786602[path=GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/xwork-2.1.2.jar[/email] context=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/ real=file:/usr/local/jboss-5.0.1/server/default/deploy/GamigoWebStore.ear/GamigoWebStore.war/WEB-INF/lib/xwork-2.1.2.jar]]  delegates=null exported=[org.springframework.asm, , com.opensymphony.xwork2.config.impl, org.apache.struts2.dispatcher.ng.filter, org.apache.commons.jocl, org.springframework.remoting.jaxrpc, org.apache.commons.beanutils.locale.converters, com.opensymphony.xwork2.validator, org.aspectj.asm, org.springframework.beans.factory.access, org.apache.struts2.impl, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.graphics.color, org.springframework.jdbc.object, org.springframework.jca.cci.connection, org.springframework.test, org.springframework.jmx.export.assembler, org.aspectj.internal.lang.reflect, org.springframework.core.annotation, org.springframework.context.config, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.templates.images, org.apache.commons.dbcp.datasources, template.archive.xhtml, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.lang.timing, org.aspectj.bridge.context, org.springframework.beans.factory.annotation, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.debug, org.apache.log4j.lf5, org.springframework.jdbc.core, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.Editor2Plugin, com.opensymphony.xwork2.util.reflection, org.aspectj.runtime.internal, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.date, org.springframework.metadata.commons, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.sv, org.springframework.web.filter, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.data, org.springframework.ejb.config, META-INF.maven.org.apache.struts.struts2-dojo-plugin, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.namespaces, org.springframework.core.type.filter, org.apache.struts2.dispatcher.mapper, com.opensymphony.xwork2.test, freemarker.log, org.springframework.test.context.junit38, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n, org.apache.log4j.varia, org.aspectj.runtime, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.templates.images.TreeV3, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.gfx, org.springframework.jca.support, org.aspectj.weaver, org.springframework.jmx, org.springframework.jmx.access, org.springframework.orm.jpa.support, org.springframework.core, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.nls, org.springframework.jca.cci, org.springframework.orm.ibatis.support, org.apache.log4j.xml, freemarker.ext.util, org.springframework.util.comparator, org.springframework.ejb.access, org.springframework.orm.ibatis, org.apache.commons.fileupload, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.io, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.selection, org.aspectj.weaver.bcel, org.springframework.orm.jpa.persistenceunit, javax.mail, org.springframework.core.enums, javax.mail.event, org.apache.commons.beanutils, org.apache.log4j.lf5.viewer, org.springframework.test.web, org.apache.log4j.helpers, org.aspectj.lang, com.opensymphony.xwork2.validator.validators, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.gfx.color, org.springframework.scheduling.concurrent, org.springframework.orm.hibernate3.support, org.springframework.instrument.classloading, com.opensymphony.xwork2.util.profiling, org.apache.commons.io, org.springframework.orm.jdo.support, org.springframework.jndi.support, org.springframework.core.type, de.gamigo.webStore.store.presentation, org.springframework.context.weaving, com.sun.mail.handlers, META-INF.maven.opensymphony.ognl, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.zh-tw, META-INF, org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.lookup, org.apache.struts2.views.xslt, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.flash.flash6, org.apache.struts2.static, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.flash.flash8, org.springframework.transaction.jta, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.data.old.provider, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.storage, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.demoEngine.templates, org.aspectj.apache.bcel.classfile.annotation, com.opensymphony.xwork2.spring, org.aopalliance.intercept, javax.mail.internet, org.apache.log4j.lf5.config, org.springframework.jca.cci.object, org.springframework.dao.support, freemarker.debug.impl, org.apache.commons.fileupload.portlet, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.text, org.springframework.beans.factory, com.opensymphony.xwork2.util, org.springframework.util, org.apache.commons.fileupload.servlet, biz.minaret.log4j, freemarker.ext.jdom, com.sun.mail.iap, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.demoEngine, org.apache.struts2.dispatcher, org.aspectj.weaver.internal.tools, org.aspectj.weaver.loadtime.definition, org.springframework.jmx.export.naming, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.data.csv, com.sun.activation.registries, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.currency.nls.hi, freemarker.template, org.springframework.dao, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.ja, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.currency.nls.ja, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.nls.zh-cn, com.sun.mail.imap, template.xhtml, org.springframework.web.jsf, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.it, org.apache.struts2.views.freemarker.tags, de.gamigo.webStore.store.mail, de.gamigo.webStore.store.presentation.actions, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.templates.buttons, org.apache.log4j.lf5.viewer.images, org.springframework.beans.annotation, org.springframework.context.i18n, org.springframework.transaction.config, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.html, com.opensymphony.xwork2.util.logging.commons, org.springframework.beans.factory.xml, org.springframework.jdbc.support.nativejdbc, com.opensymphony.xwork2.config, org.springframework.orm.toplink.support, freemarker.ext.jsp, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.ko, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.currency.nls, freemarker.ext.ant, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.charting.svg, org.springframework.context.support, org.aspectj.weaver.tools, org.apache.log4j.nt, javax.mail.util, org.springframework.scheduling.support, org.springframework.test.annotation, org.apache.struts2.views.jsp.ui, org.aspectj.weaver.patterns, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.pt, com.opensymphony.xwork2.ognl.accessor, freemarker.ext.servlet, org.springframework.mock.web, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.logging, template.archive.ajax, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.templates.Editor2, org.apache.log4j.lf5.viewer.categoryexplorer, org.apache.struts2.interceptor.debugging, org.springframework.test.context.transaction, org.aspectj.lang.annotation, freemarker.template.utility, org.springframework.ui, org.apache.struts2.dispatcher.ng.servlet, org.springframework.metadata, org.apache.log4j.or, org.apache.struts2, org.springframework.jdbc.support.lob, org.springframework.scripting, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src, org.apache.commons.fileupload.disk, com.opensymphony.xwork2.config.providers, org.springframework.context.access, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.svg, com.opensymphony.xwork2.conversion.impl, org.apache.log4j.or.jms, org.springframework.test.context.junit4, org.apache.struts2.views.util, org.apache.commons.fileupload.util, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.nl, org.apache.struts2.views.annotations, org.apache.struts2.spring, META-INF.maven.org.apache.struts.struts2-core, org.objectweb.asm.xwork.signature, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.currency.nls.en, org.springframework.jdbc.datasource, org.springframework.remoting.soap, org.springframework.web, com.opensymphony.xwork2.validator.metadata, org.springframework.beans.factory.generic, org.apache.commons.io.input, de.gamigo.webStore.store.presentation.struts, org.springframework.core.io.support, javax.activation, de.gamigo.webStore.store.business.dbManager, org.springframework.remoting, com.opensymphony.xwork2.util.logging, org.springframework.dao.annotation, org.springframework.scheduling.timer, org.aspectj.apache.bcel.util, META-INF.maven.commons-fileupload.commons-fileupload, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.en, org.springframework.orm.jpa, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.currency, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.crypto, com.opensymphony.xwork2.inject.util, META-INF.maven.commons-logging.commons-logging, org.apache.log4j.spi, org.apache.struts2.dojo.views.jsp.ui, org.springframework.beans.factory.support, org.apache.commons.beanutils.converters, org.apache.struts2.config, com.opensymphony.xwork2.ognl, org.springframework.jca.context, org.springframework.orm.jpa.vendor, org.springframework.jdbc.core.metadata, org.springframework.jmx.export.notification, org.objectweb.asm.xwork.tree, org.springframework.jdbc, org.springframework.ejb.support, org.springframework.orm.toplink, org.springframework.jdbc.core.simple, org.springframework.ui.context, org.apache.struts2.interceptor, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.de, freemarker.ext.rhino, org.springframework.test.context, com.opensymphony.xwork2.spring.interceptor, org.springframework.core.task, org.apache.log4j.jdbc, org.springframework.jdbc.core.support, de.gamigo.webStore.store.presentation.interceptor, org.springframework.jca.work.glassfish, org.springframework.beans.factory.config, freemarker.ext.jython, org.springframework.util.xml, org.springframework.context.annotation, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.validate, org.aspectj.asm.internal, org.springframework.remoting.support, com.sun.mail.pop3, org.aspectj.util, org.springframework.scheduling.backportconcurrent, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.xml, org.apache.commons.io.filefilter, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.uri, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.rpc, org.apache.commons.io.output, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.charting, com.opensymphony.xwork2.conversion.annotations, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.struts.widget, freemarker.ext.xml, org.springframework.context.event, org.aspectj.internal.lang.annotation, org.springframework.remoting.jaxrpc.support, org.springframework.jmx.support, org.apache.struts2.views.freemarker, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls, org.springframework.stereotype, org.apache.log4j.lf5.viewer.configure, org.springframework.orm.hibernate3, org.springframework.remoting.caucho, org.apache.commons.pool.impl, com.opensymphony.xwork2, org.springframework.instrument.classloading.glassfish, com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor.annotations, org.objectweb.asm.xwork, template.ajax, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.nls.fr, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.hu, org.springframework.jca.cci.core, org.apache.struts2.views.velocity.components, org.aspectj.apache.bcel, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.animation, org.springframework.beans.support, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.templates.images.Tree, org.apache.struts2.dojo.views.freemarker.tags, org.springframework.test.context.support, org.aopalliance.aop, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.dnd, org.springframework.jdbc.support, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.event, org.aspectj.lang.internal.lang, org.aspectj.lang.reflect, org.springframework.orm, org.springframework.scripting.groovy, ognl, org.apache.struts2.util, org.apache.struts2.dispatcher.multipart, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.zh-cn, freemarker, org.apache.log4j.jmx, org.apache.log4j.config, org.springframework.scripting.bsh, template.css_xhtml, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.data.old, META-INF.maven.commons-io.commons-io, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.fx, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.fr, org.springframework.core.task.support, com.opensymphony.xwork2.config.entities, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.html, org.aspectj.runtime.reflect, org.springframework.web.util, org.apache.struts2.dojo.views, org.springframework.remoting.rmi, org.apache.struts2.views, org.springframework.jdbc.core.namedparam, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.struts, org.apache.commons.pool, org.springframework.test.context.testng, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.fi, org.springframework.beans.factory.wiring, org.springframework.jca.endpoint, org.springframework.ui.context.support, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.es, org.apache.struts2.components.template, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.undo, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.nls.ja, com.opensymphony.xwork2.conversion.metadata, org.apache.log4j, org.springframework.web.jsf.el, org.aspectj.bridge, freemarker.ext.dom, org.springframework.jmx.export, org.springframework.beans.propertyeditors, org.apache.commons.dbcp.cpdsadapter, org.springframework.test.jpa, org.springframework.beans.factory.access.el, org.springframework.jdbc.support.incrementer, org.apache.log4j.chainsaw, org.springframework.scripting.jruby, freemarker.core, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.zh-hk, org.aspectj.weaver.loadtime, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.charting.vml, org.springframework.scripting.support, org.springframework.jmx.export.metadata, com.sun.activation.viewers, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.zh, org.springframework.jca.work.jboss, org.springframework.core.io, org.springframework.context, META-INF.maven.com.opensymphony.xwork, org.springframework.web.context, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.vml, com.opensymphony.xwork2.util.finder, org.springframework.jca.work, org.apache.struts2.dispatcher.ng, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.string, org.springframework.scheduling, javax.mail.search, org.springframework.transaction.annotation, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.cal, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.lang, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.currency.nls.en-us, org.aspectj.runtime.internal.cflowstack, org.apache.commons.beanutils.locale, org.springframework.transaction.support, org.apache.log4j.lf5.util, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.uuid, org.springframework.beans, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.collections, com.opensymphony.xwork2.util.logging.jdk, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.lfx, template.archive.simple, com.opensymphony.xwork2.mock, org.objectweb.asm.xwork.commons, org.springframework.jndi, freemarker.ext.beans, org.aspectj.apache.bcel.classfile, com.sun.mail.util, org.springframework.core.style, org.springframework.validation, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.demoEngine.templates.images, org.apache.struts2.components, de.gamigo.webStore.store.settings, freemarker.debug, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.templates.Editor2.Dialog, com.opensymphony.xwork2.conversion, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.data.core, com.opensymphony.xwork2.validator.annotations, org.springframework.orm.hibernate3.annotation, org.aspectj.weaver.ltw, org.springframework.beans.factory.parsing, org.springframework.transaction.interceptor, org.springframework.jdbc.support.rowset, com.sun.mail.imap.protocol, org.springframework.orm.jdo, org.apache.struts2.servlet.interceptor, org.apache.struts2.dojo.components, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.html.images, org.springframework.web.context.request, org.apache.struts2.views.jsp.iterator, org.aspectj.apache.bcel.generic, org.springframework.instrument.classloading.oc4j, org.springframework.remoting.jaxws, template.simple, org.springframework.remoting.httpinvoker, org.springframework.beans.factory.serviceloader, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.data.old.format, org.springframework.asm.signature, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.math, org.apache.struts2.views.jsp, org.aspectj.weaver.ast, com.opensymphony.xwork2.interceptor, org.apache.struts2.interceptor.validation, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.nls, freemarker.cache, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo, com.opensymphony.xwork2.util.location, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.graphics, org.springframework.jmx.export.annotation, org.springframework.jca.cci.core.support, org.springframework.scripting.config, org.aspectj.weaver.reflect, org.springframework.web.context.support, org.apache.log4j.net, org.springframework.instrument.classloading.weblogic, org.springframework.test.util, META-INF.maven.org.apache.struts.struts2-spring-plugin, com.opensymphony.xwork2.inject, org.apache.struts2.views.velocity, org.apache.commons.dbcp, org.springframework.test.jdbc, org.apache.struts2.dojo.views.velocity.components, com.sun.mail.smtp, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.widget.templates, org.springframework.transaction, org.apache.struts2.static.dojo.src.i18n.calendar.nls.pt-br, org.apache.log4j.or.sax, org.springframework.asm.commons, org.springframework.mock.jndi, org.springframework.core.type.classreading, org.springframework.mock.web.portlet, org.springframework.ejb.interceptor] <IMPORT-ALL>NON_EMPTY}
root cause
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: loginAction from BaseClassLoader@16382bc{
```


----------



## void (15. Mai 2009)

k_ocel hat gesagt.:


> ```
> root cause
> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: loginAction from BaseClassLoader@16382bc{
> ```



Das sagt doch eigentlich alles, der eigentlich Grund ist, das die Klasse loginAction (warum nicht LoginAction?) nicht gefunden wird. Wahrscheinlich liegts einfach an der falschen Schreibweise.

Tipp: Bei langen, kryptischen Fehlermeldungen immer nach dem "root cause" suchen.


----------



## k_ocel (15. Mai 2009)

das ist nicht der stelle!
es soll tatsächlich "loginAction" sein! 
er soll aus applicationContext.xml lesen! dort gib es richtige class name und package definiert!
übrigens das habe ich damals auch versucht! und folgende fehler:
Unable to instantiate Action, LoginAction,  defined for 'index' in namespace '/'LoginAction from BaseClassLoader@1dba6e2{

muss andere stelle sein! 
danke für deine antwort


----------



## void (15. Mai 2009)

Anscheinend fehlt dir noch das spring-plugin für Struts2.

Spring-Struts2


----------



## k_ocel (18. Mai 2009)

ich habe struts2-spring-plugin-2.1.2!
und in applicationContext.xml
<beans default-autowire="autodetect">

also, ich weiss es nicht genau! alle confi sowie beispiel. es soll eigentlich so problemlos laufen!
danke deine mühe


----------

